
The Rise of the Valkyries - lermontov
https://www.historytoday.com/miscellanies/rise-valkyries
======
darkerside
Surgeons don't operate on family. Attorneys don't defend themselves in court.
It's easier to present someone else's work than your own.

There's something about a feeling of detachment, feeling like your task is
separate from yourself, that frees you from anxiety and unlocks a level of
potential you never knew you were capable of.

~~~
wincy
Very different than Hammurabi's code.

> If a builder builds a house for a man and does not make its construction
> firm, and the house which he has built collapses and causes the death of the
> owner of the house, that builder shall be put to death. [0]

[0] [https://fs.blog/2017/11/hammurabis-
code/](https://fs.blog/2017/11/hammurabis-code/)

